# Port St Joe area



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Following. I’m making the same trip in October.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

I'm also very fine driving the few miles over to Apalachicola area. I know Tarpon fishing is a big deal down there. I could care less about trying to hook one of those, I don't think my 8# would handle it lol. I would just like to catch a good amount of Reds.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

The southern end of St. Joe Bay is very sheltered and perfect for what you're looking for.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

PSJ can be very fishy but hard to read. Lots of fish at times. Deep open water in the middle of the bay can get rough. Fish on either side depending on the wind. There are ramps in town, at Presnells (for the east side) and the cape (state park western shore). Go skinny and look for broken bottom/grass/ potholes. Good trout likely also. Some good areas on either side of Blacks Island.

Be forewarned, it's a zoo during scallop season, especially the southwest head of the bay. For alternative spots, the backside of Indian Pass/St. Vincents and Little St. George is good, albeit with muddy water and oyster bars. The shoreline from the PSJ Marina west can also be good at times.

Good luck and post up a report.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

I fish Apalach in the fall every year. Never fished it this early. An easy place to start would be the kayak launch in the state park on St. George. Fish the oyster bars behind there and around Goose Island. Then go to Oyster City Brewing for a Fermentus Interruptus.


----------



## Fatherof4 (Jul 29, 2019)

I fish St Joe pretty much exclusively and have for 20 yrs. Others have been kinda spot on. If you are looking only for redfish, they can be a challenge. They are there, but, not #'s like LA. Trout fishing is good, and in the areas others have said. Broken bottom, 3-5 ft of water. The key, to me, is to move. No bites in a few minutes, move. Keep at it. If lure fishing, throw the Mirrodine XL or standard size twitch bait.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Fatherof4 said:


> I fish St Joe pretty much exclusively and have for 20 yrs. Others have been kinda spot on. If you are looking only for redfish, they can be a challenge. They are there, but, not #'s like LA. Trout fishing is good, and in the areas others have said. Broken bottom, 3-5 ft of water. The key, to me, is to move. No bites in a few minutes, move. Keep at it. If lure fishing, throw the Mirrodine XL or standard size twitch bait.


Would you recommend going over to Apalach for reds? 

We originally were going to try to go to Mobile, but looking like it might be impossible to find a place to stay on such short notice. I have a buddy that has a camper permanently on a lot down there in St Joe though.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

What FO4 said is dead on. If you don’t find them, keep moving til you do. If you like catching trout, you’ll probably smile til your face hurts.


----------



## Fatherof4 (Jul 29, 2019)

No, I have fished Apalach a lot too...be easier, in my opinion in St Joe. The water in St Joe is crystal clear, and there are 2 main, resident schools of redfish that hang out on the Cape (west) side, and you just happen upon them....lots get real shallow and pole for redfish and sight cast to them...or catch them by happenstance. Its a great fishery..just got back last night from spending the last 3 days there. Lots of rain/fresh water in the bay....Its a blast to fly fish there, as I share that addiction as well....most anything eat clousers...I have had best luck on pink/white...


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

PSJ is where my sheepy addiction started. Clear water on grass flats to the east side of the bay. Looking at the edges of potholes for the convicts. There is a decent red population, but forewarned they can be skittish as hell!!! Avoid PSJ during scallop season. Hit Indian pass to SGI during that rush. Stick to 18-36” water. Look for the potholes and occasional oysters in the bay. Depending on the wind you will stick to the east & south side of the bay. It can be challenging but very rewarding. On big tides with an easterly wind you can find good numbers on the troughs coming off the flats to deeper water. Have fun and good luck!!!


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

When exactly is scallop season so one can avoid?


----------



## fotofinish (Aug 31, 2020)

Rooster said:


> When exactly is scallop season so one can avoid?


Now, but it changes along the coast. Here's a link


https://myfwc.com/media/22533/scallopseasonchart.pdf


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

All great comments. 
enjoy.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Hey Bob
Where do you run that jet boat ?
Those things are neat


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I am by no means an expert on St. Joe Bay, only fished it twice. Yes the trout bite was good, but I really had fun with the Flounder bite in the the sandy potholes using the flyrod. Caught more redfish near Applach.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Hey Bob
> Where do you run that jet boat ?
> Those things are neat



We run it on our shallow and rocky tailwaters up in middle tn chasing trout. It's perfect for jumping gravel bars and stuff like that.


----------



## IrishSharker (Dec 14, 2018)

I fish this area 2 weeks a year for trout and reds... If it looks good, it will have fish on it. Small chart skitterwalk is hard to beat all day long, also like a paul brown soft dine worked faster than normal shallow for reds and better fish.


----------



## B_Katz (Dec 9, 2014)

Headed down there this Sunday for a week, staying in St. Joe. First time fishing anywhere in the panhandle. Looking for tarpon but we will absolutely be fishing reddish, trout, big jacks. I will let you know how it goes when we get back.


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

I will be down there first week of August. Staying in Carrabelle, but could meet in Apalach for a Fermentus Interruptus at OCB and give you a lay of the land or water.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

TrojanBob said:


> I will be down there first week of August. Staying in Carrabelle, but could meet in Apalach for a Fermentus Interruptus at OCB and give you a lay of the land or water.


I would normally be all in, but thanks to a curb on my Sunday morning run, I’m off the boat for 6 weeks. Please drink one for me.


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

Oh, wow! That’s sux.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

TrojanBob said:


> Oh, wow! That’s sux.


You’re are so right. The young guys I fish with are going to the panhandle every weekend and I’m stuck tying their flies and servicing reels. They offered to pole me around but my wife, the chairman of Funsuckers United, threatened me with a foot shaped Scud missle straight to Assghanistan if I even attempted it.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

We will be there next Thursday - Sunday morning. Anyone going to be in the area?


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Anyone have any specific fly suggestions other than Clousers? i've got a few of those already but would like to order some more stuff before we get down there.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

presnells ramp is campers only.


----------



## Fatherof4 (Jul 29, 2019)

I fish down there quite a bit, and have only thrown clousers...Have had the best luck on pink/white with a lil flash thrown in.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

So i'm looking for ramps in the actual Bay, all i can find is the presnells which is campers only and then a "kayak" ramp in the very bottom of the bay. I can easily unload my boat in 6" of water so I'm fine using it if i have to. . but anyone else know if that's allowed there? The highland view ramp is an option as well, just trying to find something closer to the actual fishing area if possible.
Thanks,


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

Have used the kayak launch. Its shallow and you might have to push pole out. But, its a prime area. There is a State park ramp on Cape San Blas that is good and not crowded, but a long way to get to. There is a nice ramp in the City of Port St Joe, but can be busy and hard to find parking. Although I have used them all, I have used Presnell's the most as I used to camp there. It has a long shallow chanel that can be tough at low tide.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

TrojanBob said:


> Have used the kayak launch. Its shallow and you might have to push pole out. But, its a prime area. There is a State park ramp on Cape San Blas that is good and not crowded, but a long way to get to. There is a nice ramp in the City of Port St Joe, but can be busy and hard to find parking. Although I have used them all, I have used Presnell's the most as I used to camp there. It has a long shallow chanel that can be tough at low tide.


Thanks! I think we will try the kayak place first. I have a jet so I can go fairly shallow.


----------



## IrishSharker (Dec 14, 2018)

Really good Fishing in the pocket next to the kayak ramp. Good fishing right around the right of the state park launch on that flat and sand bar all the way to oasis.


----------



## B_Katz (Dec 9, 2014)

Just got back last night, fished 5 days, caught red fish, sea trout and some huge black drum. Weather kept us moving all day but we found fish just about everywhere. Used the state park ramp, it opens at 8am, that would be a great place to start. Good luck!


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

B_Katz said:


> Just got back last night, fished 5 days, caught red fish, sea trout and some huge black drum. Weather kept us moving all day but we found fish just about everywhere. Used the state park ramp, it opens at 8am, that would be a great place to start. Good luck!
> 
> View attachment 179045
> 
> ...


Awesome! 
gotta guesstimate on how many reds you caught on avg? Just curious how itll Compare to the marsh.


----------



## B_Katz (Dec 9, 2014)

bob_esper said:


> Awesome!
> gotta guesstimate on how many reds you caught on avg? Just curious how itll Compare to the marsh.


We were there to Tarpon fish, but the storms, wind, and sun had other plans. We ran into a few monster schools and made it count. Probably half a dozen sight fished on fly, and another 2 or 3 blind casting as we pulled along each day. Big sea trout too! St. Joe bay has is a great area, just need to focus on getting away from the people (vacationers, other fishermen) and the bay comes to life pretty quick!


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

I’ve never tried to catch sea trout on the fly. I’m assuming you’re blind casting for them?


----------



## B_Katz (Dec 9, 2014)

bob_esper said:


> I’ve never tried to catch sea trout on the fly. I’m assuming you’re blind casting for them?


Yep, blind casting the flats. Baitfish patterns. Throwing at sandy holes. Worked well.


----------



## Fatherof4 (Jul 29, 2019)

Man, awesome report. I have fished the area a lot over the last 20 yrs. Always struggle on the redfish...Did you just happen upon the schools? Poling and sightfishing? I am headed down there is Friday for the weekend. Gonna give it a go. Awesome job.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Fatherof4 said:


> Man, awesome report. I have fished the area a lot over the last 20 yrs. Always struggle on the redfish...Did you just happen upon the schools? Poling and sightfishing? I am headed down there is Friday for the weekend. Gonna give it a go. Awesome job.


Im gonna shoot you a PM and give you my number. we can share fishing reports/conditions.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I just want to fish with Bob Esper in Tennessee.

seems like he is a fishy dude !


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

I also. And u. Apparently my late middle age ass needs to walk more. And way too many in the hootch on weekends.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I just want to fish with Bob Esper in Tennessee.
> 
> seems like he is a fishy dude !


 you’re more than welcome to come catch a bunch of 12” trout lol. Not the most exciting thing in the world.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

bob_esper said:


> you’re more than welcome to come catch a bunch of 12” trout lol. Not the most exciting thing in the world.


shoot me a pm.


----------



## Fatherof4 (Jul 29, 2019)

Fished St Joe briefly this weekend. Only got on the water late in the day (330pm-730pm) on Saturday. Was one of the hottest weekends I can remember. Caught a few ladyfish, a few blue fish, lost 2 trout, and ended up catching one. All on fly. Was miserably hot.....Need to find better spots when its hot that might be better....


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

We struggled as well. Actually didn't catch anything on the fly there. Just a few sharks, trout, lady fish, and catfish on spinning rods. We ended up swinging over to Mobile hoping to do some sight fishing for reds, that ended up being equally as unproductive lol. The fly shop over there turned us onto fishing some dock lights at night for specks. Ended up catching 50 in about an hour, granted they were all about 10-12" long but it was still nice to catch something for a change. I can't wait to head down to Hopedale La in November with some 70 degree days haha.


----------



## Fatherof4 (Jul 29, 2019)

Thanks for the report Bob...We sheared off a grease fitting Saturday on the boat motor, had to go find a replacement and get it all fixed. Just so dang hot outside...


----------



## Fatherof4 (Jul 29, 2019)

Fished St Joe again this Saturday..."fished" is a stretch...did more boat riding and looking than really fishing...wasnt a very fishy weekend. Not much going on....caught 2 trout, both on fly, and a bluefish....looked a lot...just not much happening...ran by 1 tarpon....only one I saw all weekend. Enjoyed relaxing with the wife...just not much happening as far as fishing...but, we didn't try real hard either....


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Water temp is hot. Fishing in 6 to 8 feet on tide change might be a little better. Clouser under one of Dubiel fly rod popping corks might work. Lot of blind casting though


----------



## greyghost61us (Dec 8, 2014)

I have fished St. Joe a lot over the last 45 or so years. I do not fish there as much as I used to, the fishing is not anything like it used to be and there are just too many people on the water there and limited ramp access which leads to spending a lot of time waiting for your turn, especially during scallop season. I am moving my fishing activity to the east of there to Wakulla Co. Lots of skinny water, lots of redfish that seem to love flies and the tarpon fishing during the summer is on par with anywhere once you figure out the patterns. I would also point out that snook are showing up there lately. I have become fascinated with the St. Marks, Oyster Bay and Spring Creek areas. One thing I like about that area is you can make a 10 or 15 minute run and start catching largemouth and suwannee bass along with the occasional stripped bass if you are there the right time of year.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

My brother lives there. I think people catch more fish wading off the main road right along the bay then those actual do out fishing in the bay. He consistently catches redfish that way. Bottom line, the best spots luckily can often be reached by foot rather than requiring a boat.


----------



## Finnatic (Mar 31, 2021)

Love fishing PSJ. Some of the most beautiful water you can find in the panhandle. A few years ago, deep into the bay, saw the largest school of Reds I have ever seen. Had to be >100 fish. They were all being herded by a bull shark so wouldn't take the fly. Great to see those healthy numbers though. Hope to make it back there soon.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

greyghost61us said:


> I have fished St. Joe a lot over the last 45 or so years. I do not fish there as much as I used to, the fishing is not anything like it used to be and there are just too many people on the water there and limited ramp access which leads to spending a lot of time waiting for your turn, especially during scallop season. I am moving my fishing activity to the east of there to Wakulla Co. Lots of skinny water, lots of redfish that seem to love flies and the tarpon fishing during the summer is on par with anywhere once you figure out the patterns. I would also point out that snook are showing up there lately. I have become fascinated with the St. Marks, Oyster Bay and Spring Creek areas. One thing I like about that area is you can make a 10 or 15 minute run and start catching largemouth and suwannee bass along with the occasional stripped bass if you are there the right time of year.


That area gets crowded until folks find the rocks. A little west of there not quite as crowded.


----------



## Fatherof4 (Jul 29, 2019)

greyghost - Interesting comments. I have been fishing it almost exclusively for the last 20 yrs. I still enjoy fishing the area, and it does seem harder, for me, to catch a limit..which was 5 fish, now 3. I'm not there for limits and all of the bigger, 20+" trout, I have always let go anyway...I do agree with many, many more folks and that has taken away some of the charm...just hard to find anywhere that's not overcrowded....


----------



## greyghost61us (Dec 8, 2014)

Fatherof4 said:


> greyghost - Interesting comments. I have been fishing it almost exclusively for the last 20 yrs. I still enjoy fishing the area, and it does seem harder, for me, to catch a limit..which was 5 fish, now 3. I'm not there for limits and all of the bigger, 20+" trout, I have always let go anyway...I do agree with many, many more folks and that has taken away some of the charm...just hard to find anywhere that's not overcrowded....


I have found a good bit more skinny water which is less crowded over in Wakulla Co., plus redfish are numerous and love eating flies over that way. I do not keep trout or reds, I prefer to eat mullet over them, so I am not hunting limits. There are a good bit more ramps so you don't have that hassle either. The Tarpon fishing is good and there are beginning to be resident tarpon over that way due to all the springs. Those springs are also allowing some snook to overwinter too.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Normally I dont revive old threads, but she's mine. . . so i guess it's ok. We are headed back down with the kiddos in a week. Not looking to do any sight fishing this time, but taking the spinning rods to catch whatever we can. Taking a 1754 war eagle, so we definitely have to stay in the bay. Anyone have any general tips for this time of year?


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

There should be plenty of trout. Good luck!!


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Anyone have any good quick wading/bank fishing spots with a fly rod? Kids have a nap around noon and i'd like to sneak away and catch some pin fish or whatever, litteraly could not care less WHAT we catch during this time as long as we are catching something lol


----------



## Subtraction (Dec 21, 2021)

I fished st Joseph bay last year in November for 5 days. It was really good. Was in a hobie kayak put in at the peninsula state park boat ramp. Mostly drifted the flats blind casting jig heads with z man diezel minnows and caught tons of redfish about a dozen of which were over slot size. Saw tons of huge trout but I only caught small to medium ones. Caught a handful of small flounder and a tiny grouper too!

Biggest red was on a silver sebile magic swimmer in 5ish ft of water. I crossed the bay a few times and dragged a Clark’s spoon behind me while on the way and caught what had to be a kingfish or the biggest Spanish mackerel I’ve ever seen?

Bring plenty of tackle I lost so much from bluefish cutting me off. Saw a few massive sharks that would’ve been fun to go after I’ll try next time I go!


----------



## Subtraction (Dec 21, 2021)

Also the place was all but completely abandoned. I don’t think I got within 500 yards if another boat once I left the boat ramp.


----------



## IrishSharker (Dec 14, 2018)

Water was hot caught plenty of reds on high tides up shallow. Few long girls also..


----------



## Subtraction (Dec 21, 2021)

WoW those are some nice trout! I’m gonna be down there some time next month I’d shit a brick if I manage to catch one like that!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)




----------



## IrishSharker (Dec 14, 2018)

Subtraction said:


> WoW those are some nice trout! I’m gonna be down there some time next month I’d shit a brick if I manage to catch one like that!


Thanks man just watch the tides close, your bite windows are small this time of year! Good Luck!


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Headed back down this Sunday. Anyone got any reports/info to share?


----------

